# Man running naked in brisbane odi



## utsav (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes.its true. a man suddenly ran completely naked on the ground and hit symonds.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ even in Sydney the same thing happened, but they didnt show it. Ravi shastri said "Unfortunately we cant show it"


----------



## utsav (Mar 4, 2008)

But here they showed it


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ yeah thats the difference, but he didnt hit symonds, symonds purposefully made him to fall..,

damn they didnt show the reply


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 4, 2008)

next time, you're gonna put a news item for ' Some random guy urinating in the stadium'


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

U  guys enjoy such kind of stuff. Embarrassing  for people who watch with whole family.  Why did they show this in first place. They should be banned for life. Australia is nothing but a uncivilized country. I spit on them


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ they didnt show front part, though.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

^^lol.. Why do you even classify this as "news?"


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah, one thing, this should have been in chit chat. Looks like utsav is excited


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

I think these streakers should be beaten to death for this by the public. 

I also think they are sent by some political parties to damage the mindset of Asian people,  happens only when some inter-asian match is going on like srilanka , now india. 

How are those streakers allowed a ticket at first place ?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ they will come dressed up and then they will remove their clothes and will run over the field


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

^ Some law should be made to shoot them as soon as they come in sight. No one will have the courage to come forward anymore then.

Those security personnels should be armed IMO. 

They should be be simply shot dead.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^ why are u so pissed off by that? 

All animals out there are naked


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

^ Commonsense man , I was watching it with my  elders.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2008)

And also, he'll have to pay 60,000 Aus $ fine...........if I'm correct.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

huh, thank god, it was a guy and not a gal...


----------



## indian_samosa (Mar 4, 2008)

To all those guys who are getting quite fussed about it .... grow up man !! Its not a big deal ... 
I know there is nothing too funny in it ... but there is nothing to get mad either !!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ and its quite common in football..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDfVL7KNxpc


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ remove it dude


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2008)

why 

its not Porn


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

poor symmo


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

streak strikes once again


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

did you see the way symmonds reacted almost reflexively ?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ yeah ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ yeah ..


and two of the Indian team guys gave each other a hi five


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn!! Missed it. Here it is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2008)

He owned the streaker.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 4, 2008)

the question is: why did he pick symmo out of the 15 men in the field


----------



## Cyclone (Mar 4, 2008)

Ow!!! Clothesline!!! Man, that must've hurt! They probably took him to jail via the hospital!!!


----------



## jamifahad (Mar 4, 2008)

i saw that damn streaker..on channel9. ya im not in india. He ran across the pitch and symonds kinda jus pushed him n he fell on the ground n was immediately compounded.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw the video now.. Lolz..

Btw, Congrats to team India for winning the CB Series


----------



## hahahari (Mar 4, 2008)

Death for being naked???!!!. seems a lil too harsh and a lot more unciviised than to be running naked.


----------



## Voldy (Mar 4, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDfVL7KNxpc



lol man


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 4, 2008)

waste news??
frtunately u dint link any pic 

p.s mods remove this ??? 
this aint a rnadoms news..


----------



## utsav (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a random news and its meant for this section only.why should the mods remove it if you dont like it ?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

well, its kinda news


----------



## hullap (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL these ppl are SHAMELESS


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ no they are cloth less


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 4, 2008)

never expected this to still live in this forum. so, how's the media reacting. Are NDTV out on their way to find out the intent of the guy, any personal interviews?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

hmm...heard of streaker's in colleges running naked on MG Road Ernakulam (law college guys  )


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ huh... thats strange.. thank god haven't seen any streaks here in bangalore (so far )

ok.. these pics are pretty good 

*www.espnstar.com/photo/streaksymond040308_1204641957681.jpg
 *www.espnstar.com/photo/streaker_040308_1204630051306.jpg


----------



## Voldy (Mar 4, 2008)

Ahh that strike might be hard i think after that. That guy wont running naked even in his own room
lol did anyone notice in the pic that Hayden attention is towards that naked guy. hmmm.. guys something is been going on in haydens mind during that incident


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 4, 2008)

Guess he just wanted to be on TV


----------



## utsav (Mar 4, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Guess he just wanted to be on TV



that guy was inspired by MALLIKA SHERAWAT i suppose


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

ROFL @ Indian players giving high five.
They were like "Yeah we finally saw a naked man"


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Mar 5, 2008)

I think its quiet common in Australia as it has happend many time before as well on their grounds.
I think they even have a fine of $10,000 from comming inside the boundary line.
Hope they don't do any such things when they come to India.


----------



## narangz (Mar 5, 2008)

He was fined $1500.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey earlier we usedto get news the some chicks run naked  now a MAN


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

^ too sad for symonds


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Hey earlier we usedto get news the some chicks run naked  now a MAN


I see the difference in expressions


----------



## confused!! (Mar 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ they didnt show front part, though.



halka sa dikha tha


----------



## krazzy (Mar 10, 2008)

These guys have guts though. They're stupid, but they've got guts. I won't run naked even in my own house. And these guys run in front of millions of people. 

I don't get why they do it though. I mean everyone knows how a naked man looks like. The men know it (duh!), the women know it (double duh!). So why??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> These guys have guts though. They're stupid, but they've got guts. I won't run naked even in my own house. And these guys run in front of millions of people.
> 
> I don't get why they do it though. I mean everyone knows how a naked man looks like. The men know it (duh!), the women know it (double duh!). So why??



money ke liye sale kuch bhi karenge.....


----------



## paid (Mar 10, 2008)

may be he betted for handsome money


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 11, 2008)

It's a common sight in other countries, especially England. I've seen several way back in 1985, if anyone thought it was something to do with the new era


----------



## nishantv2003 (Mar 11, 2008)

kaafi chikna munda tha


----------

